# Very early release of Tivo Home Automation app



## fisherk

Hey All 
Ok Here is a zip of the Home Automation app I have been playing with. It is still very early but it works! 
Basicly what I have done is built a generic menu system. Each menu item can link to another list of items or a 'final' screen with buttons that preform and action. 
The action only supports a command line command right now. 
So for my purposes I want to issue a x10 command via HomeSeer so my action on the 'on' button would be 
c:\hsc.exe -x a1 on 
(Send an a1 On command to HomeSeer 
I can also send events 
C:\hsc -e "Play Clasical Genre"

So as you can see you can put whatever commands you want as the action on the buttons.

I am currently working on getting real x10 out from the app not through a 3rd party. This should be done soon. But if you want to play with this just modify the config.xml 
to be the way you want the menus and commands to be and run the bat file 
runHA.bat

Remember this is still early and its basicly just a generic menu builder but still very fun to play with.... 
Thanx 
Keith

http://www.cutestbabyintheworld.org/HomeAutomation/homeAutomation.zip


----------



## TiVoPony

Nice job. 

I have an x10 starter kit laying around here somewhere. I'll have to dig it out!

Pony


----------



## Hunter Green

Hmm. I have switched over to Z-Wave now, but I think HomeSeer will still control its devices via an HSC command. I may have to play with this a bit.


----------



## fisherk

Basicly anything you can control with a command line command can be done with this...
Yes I believe HomeSeer can controll z-wave stuff.....


----------



## alfalfro

Cool. I too had the same idea. Have you released the code under any licenses yet? Got a repository somewhere? 

I may try to install such stuff in homes in my neighborhood, so I could be rather interested in helping advance the software. What is the current status fisherk?

There's just something inspiring about the laziness potential of a more powerful remote control.


----------



## fisherk

Well I havent really done much with this..
You are welcome to check it out. The link above has the source code ect...do what ya want with it...
I am using this to control my house right now but it is nothing very sofisticated...
(sp!)
Keith


----------



## mumbo

Can anyone tell me how to integrate this into Galleon? I'm running it on a PC and would like to eliminate the bat file.

Thanks,


----------



## mumbo

BTW,

I couldn't get hsc.exe to work with Homeseer 2.0, so I'm using I'm using the firecracker command line software and interface (model number CM17A).

c:\Fireck32.exe /com=2 /house=a /device=2 /action=on


=M


----------



## manielse

Galleon will only work with other HME apps if they have been compiled against the same version of the TiVo HME libraries that Galleon uses. Being that these files are over a year old, safe to say they would need to be recompiled.

Can I use Firecracker with this HME app without needing HomeSeer?

Might be worth the 10 bucks for it to control my x10 lights....


----------



## mattdb

I went to download this file and it appears to missing. Anybody here got it?

Matt


----------



## MichaelK

is this availible anywhere?


----------



## manielse

I can email this to those who are interested. Pvt msg me with email address...


----------



## rtinker

A 3rd party just posted a TiVo plug-in for HomeSeer in the HomeSeer updater. It allows you to control HS devices and events. I tried it out and it is pretty slick!

At least now you don't have to create your own HA system.


----------



## MichaelK

great news-


exactly what i was looking for actually.


off to look at it...


----------



## MichaelK

YIKES-

the "intro" price is $69.

I'll play with it over the holidays but that really seems a bit steep to me for the description.


----------



## mattdb

MichaelK said:


> YIKES-
> 
> the "intro" price is $69.
> 
> I'll play with it over the holidays but that really seems a bit steep to me for the description.


Yeah, they are going to need add a little more functionality for that price.

Matt


----------

